# rent payments



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

What happens if you pay your rent cheques up front and the landlord does a runner, defaults on mortgage and bank reposses it? Do you get chucked out even though you paid the money ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This kind of happened in DG. I think they fought it but ended up having to pay like half of the price of a year even though they had already paid the crook that was handling the business and skipped town.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you find a shadyish landlord??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of the landlords in Dubai are shady. They always ask for cheques upfront, however, they are post dated cheques so you are protected. In my experience, if you have a tenancy contract, then that contract is valid for it's full term and no one can kick you out of the house. You can take them to court - worst case scenario.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had an ex-colleague who went through the same thing. Dodgy agent rented out a villa, which he was not authorised to. Landlord came to know about it when he went to see the property with new tenants and basically told them to leave. Meanwhile the agent had done a runner. They had a tenancy contract but as in the case that Jynx highlighted, they had to pay an extra sum to be allowed to stay.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Super!! And if done direct with the landlord, check it with RERA first?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Super!! And if done direct with the landlord, check it with RERA first?


If you bought a car off someone, would you make sure it was his to sell?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SBP said:


> Super!! And if done direct with the landlord, check it with RERA first?


Yep, I think RERA is your best bet. As far as the new rules go (not sure it's been approved yet but saw it on Better Homes website), even if you did not register your tenancy agreement, then RERA will still be able to help you.

I hope you manage to sort everything out.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

Get the landlord to provide you with a copy of his title deed (its in English and Arabic) and ensure that the name he is asking you to make the check out to exactly matches the name on the title deed. If there's any difference (or he can't produce the title deed) then steer well clear!

You can then register your tenancy contract at the Land Department. You need to take along your first DEWA bill, passport and visa copy. There's no charge to register but the catch is that you get stung for municipality tax of 5% of the annual rent. This is spread out over the year and charged visa your monthly DEWA bill. A lot of people don't realise this because they rent though an agent who deals with the registration on their behalf.

Many people who rent direct from their landlords don't register but that runs the risk that the Land Department / RERA won't intervene if there is a dispute or if the landlord tries to sell the property from under you!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks.
All bills DEWA/TV/Internet etc are included in the rental charge.


----------

